# Interest in Porsche Oil & Coolant Caps?



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Been speaking with Porsche the last couple of days and they're willing to give a discount on a group buy of their oil and coolant caps. We'd need 10+ to get the discount. They cost about £43.80 from them direct. The best price I can get them down to and including delivery to you would be about £42.50. So it'll save you a quid and the fuel cost/hassle of going to Porsche to get them.

If interested, stick your name down. Obviously, the more people, the more likely I'll be able to get a better discount...

1. Brendan
2. Andi.K
3. Slackadder
4. nimrod2410
5. Madabout
6. Pugwash69
7. starolive (pending costs to France)
8. oz_p
9. Baalthazaar
10. BaueruTc
11. itchannel
12. thebluemax
13. missile
14. mrbirchall
15. ades tt 180 
16. GPT TT


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

2.Andi.K


----------



## Slackadder (Oct 25, 2011)

3.Slackadder - been lurking for this to come back for a while!!! Just need the engine bay bling kit from Stevie as well


----------



## theblob (Jul 11, 2009)

Love the caps and get the bling kit from stevied tt looks the nuts

Rob


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

Slackadder said:


> 3.Slackadder - been lurking for this to come back for a while!!! Just need the engine bay bling kit from Stevie as well


Just ordered a kit from Stevie, as half of the OEM fixings are missing, so a good excuse in my opinion to upgrade


----------



## theblob (Jul 11, 2009)

Good answer :lol:


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

Come on guys, we need more names, you know you want them!


----------



## nimrod2410 (Nov 19, 2012)

Add me in.


----------



## Madabout (Aug 13, 2011)

H Brendon, I'd be interested in these should the numbers. As I live round the corner from you I'd collect and maybe save a little on the postagel cheers James.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Curses, it's like you've been rummaging in my browser history!
Put me down for a set, as the best I found myself online was £50 delivered, and I looked for some time.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Getting there... :lol: I'll keep the list updated in the first post so we can keep track of numbers


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi !

Does the price including shipping cost to France is the same ? £42.50 ?

Cheers Olivier.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

It'll be a little extra, I'd have a guess at £50ish, but I can check with the post office and let you know


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

Brendanb86 said:


> It'll be a little extra, I'd have a guess at £50ish, but I can check with the post office and let you know


Thanks to you, i would like to know how much with shipping cost to france please


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

I am up for this bling.

Please confirm is that price for both caps and they do fit the mk2 Audi TT?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

I believe they do fit the mk2. What engine do you have? That price is for both caps yes


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Yep I still want a set thanks


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


> I believe they do fit the mk2. What engine do you have? That price is for both caps yes


I have an 09 plate 2.0TFSI roadster.


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Count me in....
Marcas.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Brendan Brendan Brendan!!!

Your determined to bankrupt me! First the spoiler and now these!

Sign me up!


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

BaueruTc said:


> Brendan Brendan Brendan!!!
> 
> Your determined to bankrupt me! First the spoiler and now these!
> 
> Sign me up!


 :lol: Damn, you've uncovered my devious plan! :wink:

I've updated the original list on p.1



missile said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> > I believe they do fit the mk2. What engine do you have? That price is for both caps yes
> ...


Hmmm, to be honest, I am not entirely sure. Maybe someone else can chip in with advice? I know they fit the diesel mk2, does anyone know if that's the same fitment?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Little update. I will probably be heading to Porsche this week I imagine. The list so far is as follows...

1. Brendan
2. Andi.K
3. Slackadder
4. nimrod2410
5. Madabout
6. Pugwash69
7. starolive (pending costs to France)
8. oz_p
9. Baalthazaar
10. BaueruTc

Is there anymore takers? Is everyone in a position to be able to pay?


----------



## Madabout (Aug 13, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


> Little update. I will probably be heading to Porsche this week I imagine. The list so far is as follows...
> 
> 1. Brendan
> 2. Andi.K
> ...


I pop down and give you the cash on collection if that's alright as in Crawley too :wink:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeh that's fine mate


----------



## itchannel (Oct 28, 2012)

Add me to the list I could do with some


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

Brendanb86 said:


> Little update. I will probably be heading to Porsche this week I imagine. The list so far is as follows...
> 
> 1. Brendan
> 2. Andi.K
> ...


Hi Brendon
saw these on "LordG71" green ragtop at the west mids meet and they look good,
count me in for a set, I will be away for a few days but pay when I get back.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

No worries, added to list


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

Brendanb86 said:


> Little update.
> Is everyone in a position to be able to pay?


Paypal is ok ??

Cheers Olivier.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeh PayPal gift please. I might wait a little longer depending on whether everyone is ready to buy or not


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


> Yeh PayPal gift please. I might wait a little longer depending on whether everyone is ready to buy or not


Hello Brendan, Just let me know when you would like the money and i will send it the same day!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Just PM me your email address for paypal and I'll sort it.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


> Little update. I will probably be heading to Porsche this week I imagine. The list so far is as follows...
> 
> 1. Brendan
> 2. Andi.K
> ...


Please add me to your list. I will take a chance that they will fit mk 2.

To save you Paypal fees, you might prefer a bank transfer?


----------



## nimrod2410 (Nov 19, 2012)

PM me you email and i'll arrange payment via paypal.


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

PM me your PayPal address fella and ill send the cash over.
Cheers, Andy


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

missile said:


> Please add me to your list. I will take a chance that they will fit mk 2.
> 
> To save you Paypal fees, you might prefer a bank transfer?


Paying by PayPal gift means there are no fees.

I've added you to the list 

I'll call Porsche tomorrow and double check they've still got the stock, they had plenty last week so can't imagine this will be a problem. I'll then PM everyone with payment details and I'll go get them Weds/Thurs and post out next day


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

Brendanb86 said:


> missile said:
> 
> 
> > Please add me to your list. I will take a chance that they will fit mk 2.
> ...


Nice one,

Cheers Brendan


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

Brendanb86 said:


> I'll call Porsche tomorrow and double check they've still got the stock, they had plenty last week so can't imagine this will be a problem. I'll then PM everyone with payment details and I'll go get them Weds/Thurs and post out next day


 :wink:


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

:-*


----------



## mrbirchall (Jan 27, 2009)

Am I too late, or can I get on the list please....!.?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

No, not too late, will be picking up on Wednesday so couple of days left! Added to the list


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Just called Porsche and ordered in the caps  Have PM'd everyone that has confirmed they'd like a set.

Last chance saloon for anyone wanting in on this group buy!

For reference, the cost has gone up slightly to £43.50 as the guy at Porsche didn't realise that the coolant cap was in a different discount bracket to the oil cap?! Go figure :?


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

Paypal payment made few minutes ago :wink:


----------



## POOKIETT (Sep 16, 2012)

HEY guys im loving these!!! only question is what porsche are they from??


----------



## Madabout (Aug 13, 2011)

Looking forward to picking these up, also interested what Porsche are they from?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

911 certainly, probably others.

http://www.caranddriver.com/photos-11q3 ... oto-421304


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

Brendanb86 said:


> missile said:
> 
> 
> > Please add me to your list. I will take a chance that they will fit mk 2.
> ...


I maybe wrong, but I think there is still a 4% transfer fee? Even on Paypal Gift.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I just paid as a gift. It stated the recipient would get 100% of the amount, and I didn't pay any extra.


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

Strange :?:

In my case, with the payment as a gift, I paid a little extra . Normal paypal always take a little % of the amount


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

I paid extra too. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Slackadder (Oct 25, 2011)

PAID!!!

PP charged a fee but I don't care.... Just can't wait to get these fitted!

Anthony


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi brendan...am i too late for these?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Really?? That's strange, I've never seen gift payments incurring a charge? The only thing I can imagine is that PayPal have noticed the large amount of gift payments being made and realised they aren't gifts?! Sorry guys, I thought it would be free for you all.

Yeh, they're from the new 911


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

ades tt 180 said:


> Hi brendan...am i too late for these?


Hi mate, no not too late. I'll PM you shortly, just about to eat me dinner!


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

My paypal account says:
Amount sent:	
-£43.50 GBP
Fee amount:	
£0.00 GBP
Net amount:	
-£43.50 GBP


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Mine said as above...no fees!


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello Brendan,

Email received and the payment has just been sent to your paypal address.

Cheers,

Paul

Ps no fees on my end either using the paypal gift payment method.


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

Can you add me to the list please.

Cheers,

Greg


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

I hope porsche have enough!


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm ordering them in, he said it'll only take a couple of days though which is pretty good


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

For a Paypal gift payment to be without fees - the source MUST be a bank account NOT a credit card.
International (currency exchange) gifts always have a charge, even when the source is a bank account.


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

ades tt 180 said:


> Mine said as above...no fees!


Lucky guys, costs me everytime!! £1.65 this time!


----------



## nimrod2410 (Nov 19, 2012)

Brendan

Just paid via paypal.
No fees charged.

Cheers
Nigel.


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

Mullum gave the explanation of paypal fees on the page before, thanks to him :wink:


----------



## J99 TTC (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Brendan, have I missed to boat on these??


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Just scraped in by the skin of your teeth! :lol: I'll drop you a PM.

The ships doors are closing at about 2pm guys so any late comers, drop me a PM!


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

19 sets of caps ordered 

I may have 1 or 2 sets spare depending on whether the guys that have expressed an interest end up buying them. The guy in parts reckon they will be there Thursday morning so I'll collect them and pack them up in the evening ready to despatch on Friday for delivery on Monday/Tuesday


----------



## ttqs-marc (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Brendan, I work for a Porsche specialist so might get a better discount code on these and we get a delivery from Porsche every day. Do you know what the part nos. are? Feel free to PM me and I can get a price for you.


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

These are the part numbers as was going to investigate myself before Brendan did...

Coolant Cap - 991 106 457 01
Oil Cap - 991 107 475 00


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Brendan, just paypaled you a gift mate....

Doh, forgot to add my details..ill pm you now buddy


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

ttqs-marc said:


> Hi Brendan, I work for a Porsche specialist so might get a better discount code on these and we get a delivery from Porsche every day. Do you know what the part nos. are? Feel free to PM me and I can get a price for you.


greeeeeaaaat ... [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

mullum said:


> ttqs-marc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Brendan, I work for a Porsche specialist so might get a better discount code on these and we get a delivery from Porsche every day. Do you know what the part nos. are? Feel free to PM me and I can get a price for you.
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

mullum said:


> ttqs-marc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Brendan, I work for a Porsche specialist so might get a better discount code on these and we get a delivery from Porsche every day. Do you know what the part nos. are? Feel free to PM me and I can get a price for you.
> ...


 :lol: bit late now as I placed the order but I've PM'd you my mob number, feel free to call me and we'll see what prices you can get. I could always make up an excuse with Porsche but they took my card details as a deposit so bit risky...


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

ttqs-marc said:


> Hi Brendan, I work for a Porsche specialist so might get a better discount code on these and we get a delivery from Porsche every day. Do you know what the part nos. are? Feel free to PM me and I can get a price for you.


Great Marc !!

Give us your price and Brendan will repay us the diference  :wink: .... Joking Brendan :mrgreen:


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Paypal sent zero fees....


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Picked up these little beauties! Not sure my girlfriend will approve of me packing them up tonight! So will get them all sorted tomorrow and sent out first class


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Don't exclude her on this day. Get her to help!


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

Pugwash69 said:


> Don't exclude her on this day. Get her to help!


+1 :wink:

Good job Brendan


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice one mate, looking forward to these and the spoiler of course


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Brendan,

Well done. Good service [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

Wahhheyyy! Good one Brendan!


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

Now how about these rear window spoilers?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm all out of the spoilers now mate! Could get some more in if there was another 5/6 people wanting them.


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

:wink: Brendan


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

Brendanb86 said:


> I'm all out of the spoilers now mate! Could get some more in if there was another 5/6 people wanting them.


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] another group buy maybe 

Start a new thread dude :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi guys,

All the caps have been posted this morning, first class so you should receive them tomorrow/Monday


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

thanks a lot mate


----------



## nimrod2410 (Nov 19, 2012)

Well done, thanks from me.


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

This means I will have to clean up the bay now and fit the bling kit off Stevie..  
Thanks again Brendan!


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Andi.k said:


> This means I will have to clean up the bay now and fit the bling kit off Stevie..
> Thanks again Brendan!


Looks like Stevie is going to have to get his own bulk order ready...


----------



## Madabout (Aug 13, 2011)

Got mine this evening as picked up from Brendan (thanks mate).

Oil cap now fitted, will fit coolant cap in morning when car has cooled down. Looks nice and was Porsche quality :mrgreen:

Thanks for organizing the group buy [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Good to meet you mate, car looked nice. Good to see an ex forum members car still looking in great condition. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

It means I'll have to fit the replacement expansion bottle I bought weeks ago before I take any photos of the caps!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Is that a difficult job as I have a new one too, but no idea what is involved ?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Postie just delivered. Top marks Brendan!


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

Pugwash69 said:


> Postie just delivered. Top marks Brendan!


a rather nice postgirl just brought mine..


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

Got mine not 5 minutes ago!

Thanks Brendan, well packed mate!

Top man...remember me next time you do a group buy!


----------



## nimrod2410 (Nov 19, 2012)

Present from the postie.

Top man Brendan.


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks Brendan, a very good group buy!


----------



## Slackadder (Oct 25, 2011)

Mine arrived too and fitted with half of Bling kit. Look great ... Only trouble is the bay looks a bit filthy. Tried a quick clean but need to get the toothbrush out to get into nooks and crannies as well as replacing any rusty bolts/nuts.

Thanks again Brendan for sorting this so efficiently.

Anthony

PS On the coolant cap you need to be quite firm for it to click into place. Also sits with a very slight gap over original cap - I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

Slackadder said:


> Mine arrived too and fitted with half of Bling kit. Look great ... Only trouble is the bay looks a bit filthy. Tried a quick clean but need to get the toothbrush out to get into nooks and crannies as well as replacing any rusty bolts/nuts.
> 
> Thanks again Brendan for sorting this so efficiently.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slackadder (Oct 25, 2011)

Covers easy as no drilling. No drill so slam panel will have to wait.

Once I go to my folks place the rest will be fitted and bay will be super clean!

Anthony


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

Look forward to seeing your piccys mate!


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

mine arrived this morning...  ...many thanks Brendan for organising it all... [smiley=thumbsup.gif] ...wonder if it will go any faster with porsche bits?... :roll:




























looks cool... 8)


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Arrived safe and sound.

Cheers Brendan!


----------



## neiloid1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Slackadder said:


> Covers easy as no drilling. No drill so slam panel will have to wait.
> 
> Once I go to my folks place the rest will be fitted and bay will be super clean!
> 
> Anthony


The plastic that the slam panel captive nut seats in, that needs drilling is soft enough that I was able just to ream the existing holes out to the 9mm or 10mm required. No need to drill.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

neiloid1 said:


> The plastic that the slam panel captive nut seats in, that needs drilling is soft enough that I was able just to ream the existing holes out to the 9mm or 10mm required. No need to drill.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I used a saw on my penknife to scrape my slam panel holes larger for over-size bolts. It was easier and safer than drilling.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Is this Steves bling kit that you're talking about ? Some of the bits don't fit ? That's clever ..


----------



## ttqs-marc (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi guys, 
As I have said previously I work for a Porsche specialist and deal direct with Porsche Parts Reading on a daily basis. I can get these caps delivered to me same day and can do them for £40 posted to you. We can take payment over the phone or via bank transfer - our website is www.rpmtechnik.co.uk so feel free to check us out first  I still can't reply to PM's so send me your email and I will be happy to respond.

I have also spoken to Brendan and he is happy for me to offer this deal to you.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] Sorry it was a bit late for you all guys, seems Marc joined the forum about 4 days too late! Hope I don't had too many unhappy customers!


----------



## nimrod2410 (Nov 19, 2012)

You did a good job Brendan.
I appreciate the effort you went to for no gain so a couple of quid is not a problem.


----------



## Slackadder (Oct 25, 2011)

As above appreciate the effort Brendan - it's not all about money and you did this off your own back and needed a little extra to make it worth your while.

The previous post about Stevie bling kit..... As a v6 owner it fits perfectly, looks amazing and is a fraction of the TT shop's kit (I do like the guys and use them for servicing BTW). It goes really well with the Porsche caps in tidying up the bay. Mega clean and perhaps some carbon trim next along with colour coded VTDA and strut brace!!

Anthony


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

mullum said:


> Is this Steves bling kit that you're talking about ? Some of the bits don't fit ? That's clever ..


No, numb nuts, the holes have to be drilled/reamed out to accept the screw in inserts :roll:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

If bits of the kit don't fit (according to a poster on this thread, not me) and it was you who chose the components, then who does that make a "numb nuts" ?

Not exactly OEM. But whatever, as long as you advertise it as such. You DO advertise it as such, right ?
No, you don't.

Steve you've already completely humiliated yourself on here trying to belittle me, remember that before you start the insults. For gods sake, grow up.


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Calm down...you only have to drill 2 holes...hardly major is it?...your kit looks cool steve!


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

mullum said:


> If bits of the kit don't fit (according to a poster on this thread, not me) and it was you who chose the components, then who does that make a "numb nuts" ?
> 
> Not exactly OEM. But whatever, as long as you advertise it as such. You DO advertise it as such, right ?
> No, you don't.
> ...


Just what is your problem mullum? You bought one of my kits in black, complained that the inserts (which aren't seen) aren't black :roll: said you wanted your money back (which I agreed to plus the cost of any postage incurred by you) but you never sent the kit back and now you're slagging my kits off :evil: Just what is your problem with me??????


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

You COULD answer the query politely, and PM me if you have a problem. Instead you start the insults and hijack the thread with an argument.

You've answered your own question Steve. You say the kit is black when it isn't and you say it fits when it doesn't.

Yes I bought your kit, you made your money. I made an enquiry, you answered it, rudely. Then you started a thread where you begin a personal attack on a customer, ladened with your typical bigoted insults. Forum moderators have to remove your comments and warn you to desist. Other forum members unilaterally tell you that you were out of order, and not for the first time.
And you ask me what MY problem is ?
I didn't return the kit because quite frankly, after seeing your behaviour and attitude through your comments and threads, I didn't trust you to return my money.
No wonder you have had poor health in the past, such an attitude is a guaranteed path to dis-ease.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

mullum said:


> You COULD answer the query politely, and PM me if you have a problem. Instead you start the insults and hijack the thread with an argument.
> 
> You've answered your own question Steve. You say the kit is black when it isn't and you say it fits when it doesn't.
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

mullum said:


> No wonder you have had poor health in the past, such an attitude is a guaranteed path to dis-ease.


Bang out of order.

First of all, I didn't see what was written earlier. But Mullum, you are not the first person to buy these. Most engine bays on here are blinged by his kits, and are all happy.

If you not happy then send it back, get a refund.

When mine arrived, a couple of things were missing, I dropped him a PM and the next day the parts were on my doormat and Steve was very apologetic about it, all at his expense.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

So you haven't read the comments, but you are going to stick your oar in anyway ... I see.
Everyone is happy with their bling kits, good, marvellous ! 
I'm not complaining either. I still have mine, I've just not tried to fit them yet. I made an enquiry PRIVATELY to Steve about the colour. Now I read something about them not fitting (or requiring some modding or whatever). All that is required is a little explanation, no drama, no argument. 
Steve has rightly taken it to PM (where it belongs), so it's really none of your business.


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

mullum said:


> You COULD answer the query politely, and PM me if you have a problem. Instead you start the insults and hijack the thread with an argument.
> 
> You've answered your own question Steve. You say the kit is black when it isn't and you say it fits when it doesn't.
> 
> ...


This above is on a public forum. Steve considered, a friend who has helped me out, as a lot of folk on here has been insulted.

You, having had half a lager are being rather rude. I am 100% sure you would have not said that about his ill-health to his face, but rather so hide behind your keyboard.

Somebody wanting everything for nothing rings a bell.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

GPT TT said:


> This above is on a public forum. Steve considered, a friend who has helped me out, as a lot of folk on here has been insulted.


I see, now you speak for everyone on the forum do you. :lol: 


GPT TT said:


> You, having had half a lager are being rather rude.


No Im not being rude, not at all. Lager ? I hate the stuff, Id rather have a real ale cheers. But no, despite your vivid imagination, I've not had a drink, have you ?


GPT TT said:


> I am 100% sure you would have not said that about his ill-health to his face, but rather so hide behind your keyboard.


100% !!! Incredible ! Are you psychic or something ? Actually I _would_ say it to his face, I consider it good advice. Bad attitude is bad for your health, fact. I'm not hiding. In fact just I'm sticking up for myself, all by myself. I wonder if Steve wants you to fight his battles ? I doubt it. It's none of your business.


GPT TT said:


> Somebody wanting everything for nothing rings a bell.


You're hearing things. Perhaps little voices too ?
I repeat - this is a conversation between Steve and I, which he has taken to PM. Its none of your business and you are simply ruining this thread for the OP. Im replying because I have to defend myself. If you want to bicker like an old woman, PM me - give me all your negativity. Its good to let it out, but not in public. I'm here. [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

Incredibly immature post.

You have stolen a brilliant thread, that Brendan has put a lot of time and effort into.

End of.


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

Brendanb86 said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif] Sorry it was a bit late for you all guys, seems Marc joined the forum about 4 days too late! Hope I don't had too many unhappy customers!


Im more than happy Brendan, you put YOUR own time and effort into this mate, what's a couple of quid?

I'll get to clean my bay eventually and fit the bling kit and the shiny new caps!...oh, just sourced a VTDA 

Thanks again Brendan!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

GPT TT said:


> End of.


Oooh ! GPT TT has spoken ! If you say its the end - then well, who dareth to speaketh now ?

Steve took it to PM (after I requested it) so as not to ruin the thread. Then along you come with your two penneth, did you buy these Porsche caps ? Well I DID, thank you, so I'm on this thread whether you like it or not. I'm afraid you won't be walking over me.


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

mullum said:


> GPT TT said:
> 
> 
> > End of.
> ...


Just when I thought you couldn't be anymore immaturer, you spring up again with a classic.

I also bought the Oil and Coolant caps yes. I also bought Steve's bling kit. Did I have to pick a tool up to fit them, yes. Did I insult him about it, no.

Now, please your boring me, and you are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

GPT TT said:


> Just when I thought you couldn't be anymore immaturer, you spring up again with a classic.


Immaturererererer ? haha, genius !



GPT TT said:


> Did I insult him about it, no.


Noooo, as if ! Nor did I, funny enough. But, like you said - you didn't read the comments did you ! So you wouldn't know that, or that in fact he insulted me ! Genius !



GPT TT said:


> Now, please your boring me, and you are embarrassing yourself.


Oh you're (which is how you spell the abbreviated "you are", by the way) bored ! Oh dear we can't have that. Jog on then. I think you must be _unembarrassableableerererable_ !


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

I have been going through allot of popcorn whilst browsing this forum recently! :lol:

Again i would like to thank Brendan for an other hassle free group buy! I sell bits and bobs on eBay and realise how much of a pain it is to be packing things up all the time and heading down to the p.o. And thats when i am making money! So for someone to be doing it for the good of others and not making a profit then all i can say is well done! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

FFS will the pair of you step outside and put your handbags away.Brendan job well done son. Sorry about the arschlochs.......


----------



## butlerlm (May 1, 2012)

Gutted I missed out on the group buy is there any way of getting hold of some?


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

butlerlm said:


> Gutted I missed out on the group buy is there any way of getting hold of some?


Hi mate,

Possibly contact TTQS-Marc. I believe he maybe able to get you some sorted.

Cheers


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

Just received  Thanks a lot Brendan :wink:


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

starolive said:


> Just received  Thanks a lot Brendan :wink:


An oil ring off oldguy A.K.A Graham would set off the oil filler cap nicely mate...and maybe a dipstick top to?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

How do you secure an oil ring to the cover ? I tried today using those sticky gel pads but no dice ..


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

mullum said:


> How do you secure an oil ring to the cover ? I tried today using those sticky gel pads to no dice ..


I believe they have to be black gel pads, in order to work properly. :roll:


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Potato


----------

